# HELP!!! Want to get into wedding photography business!!!



## ukr4ever (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi everyone.

Don't know if that's important, but I am 24 years old, male, and live in Toronto. For past year my hobby was photography. I was extensively educating myself by reading photography books, forums etc. I've been practicing as much as I can as well, also I am very proficient with Adobe Photoshop CS5, Lightroom, and Photomatix Pro. Now I am in situation where I kind of need a job to get me by until I will receive my RMT license. Long story short, I've decided to turn my hobby into small business. Plus I've invested quite a few $$$ into my gear, which I will share in a moment.

The main area of my 'expertise' would be, landscape photography, animal photography, and macro photography. Also I enjoy making portraits, but didn't have that much practice in it. My dream is to get into fashion/glamour/nude photography, but the only model I've had so far is my gf and she doesn't let me post pictures of her online to get any feedback . If you are interested in seeing some of my work, visit 500px / Oleg Kobyakovskiy

Basically, *main question I have*... What kind of steps I should take, to get into Wedding Photography. Considering I don't have any experience in it. I don't mind to work for free, to get experience and start building my portfolio?

Second question I have... What are the other ways to make money, build portfolio, and get experience in photography business?

In terms of gear, I have Nikon D90, 50mm 1.8D, 105mm 2.8G VR (Macro), 70-300mm 4.5 - 5.6G VR, and 18-105mm (Kit lens that I will get rid of, as soon as will purchase wide angle replacement). Also I have SB-600 flash, and SLIK 330PRO tripod. Also I am looking to expand my lens collection as well as move to FX sensor.

What I am looking for here is, specific advices tips or ideas on previously asked questions. Please avoid comments like "Google it!". Believe me, I already did, but I have hard time to find starting point. Maybe you know a company that will need a volunteer, or photographer who needs a free assistant. Or if you are a professional photographer, and need a cleaver assistant feel free to email me at ukr4ever@gmail.com.

Also please forgive me for my spelling, English was not my favorite subject in school, I do numbers. And thank you very much for reading.

Oleg K.

P.S. - Some of my work.

Picture # 1






Picture # 2





Picture # 3





Picture # 4





Picture # 5





Picture # 6





Picture # 7





Picture # 8





Picture # 9





Picture # 10





Picture # 11





Picture # 12





Picture # 13





Picture # 14


----------

